# How long did your fluff have tear staining?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So Bella's tear staining has really gotten dark lately. She is 8 months old, has had baby teeth pulled, but I think is still cutting a tooth or 2? We primarily feed her Natural Balance limited small breed. She also gets occassional green beans, pinch of chicken, potatoes and bit of diced peaches. Her eyes are very runny at times and she fights me like a little Diva when I try and clean them ...but I try anyway. She gets a bath pretty much every week too. Anyway, if your fluff has or has had tear staining, how long did it take to notice any improvements? Any particular solutions yall have found (aside from Angel Eyes or the Blueberry Scrub?) BTW, I'm allergic to blueberry's, so that's out and the Angel Eyes seems premature.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since little Bella is still a Puppy, she might be inclined to having the tear staining for a little while longer. However, our four year old Chrissy is still experiencing tear staining and I have started her on NuVet Plus tabs about two weeks ago. I am nt quite sure whether or not they are for Puppies, but if you are interested in finding out more about this product and reading some of their testimoniols, then I would suggest that you look into their website.

We have noticed that since she has been on them, she is not tearing up as much and has started to respond to them. We will have to give it more time to find out whether or not she will be totally "free" of her tear staining. I believe there is another thread on SM regarding this supplement.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridget, two of my Maltese(at the bridge) had to have their tear ducts opened up. The tear ducts didn't drain properly. Laurel's is worse than they were , but I am having a hard time getting off work to take her to the opthomalogist at OSU vet clinic. I know I'll have to go in for a checkup and then another appointment for any procedure they will do. It doesn't matter how much I wash her eyes, they still stain.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Toy dogs can be teething with their molars as late as 9-10 months of age. Rarely these teeth can be retained and need to be removed. 

If your dog will allow a good look in the mouth, this is where I'd start. If all the teeth are as they should be, you have 2 choices:
1. Get a referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist to rule out an underlying issue
2. Treat with 10-14 days of a properly prescribed antibiotic (I prefer Tetracycline)

Pleased don't use Angel Eyes. It is an unknown dosage of antibiotic given for an extended period of time.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

My Nikki is almost 2 and her tear staining started right after she turned 1. I kept trying various tear staining products and I finally found one that works. It's called Eye Envy and can be ordered online at www.eyeenvy.com. It's a liquid solution that you put on a paper towel that's cleans the stains from the fur and then you apply the Eye Envy powder in the corner of the eyes. I saw results after 1 day of use and now I use it once a day and Nikki has no stains. Her breeder also suggested that I rinse her eyes with Baush & Lomb Eye Wash once a day. I put one drop in each eye. I think it's just a matter of finding a product that works for your dog.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an 8 month old with tear staining, too. Her beard is always wet from sticking her nose in the grass when I take her out! I'm thinking about having her beard cut shorter to see if that helps. Wish there was an easy solution but I'm going to check out the Eye Envy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Jackie. Have a vet check her eyes for any underlying problems. Make sure you keep hair out of the eyes, and as already mentioned, the Baush & Lomb eye drops can wash away any hair that gets in the eye. I have two that have never had any staining issues,( one of which is presently teething.) The 3rd one came to me with light staining which disappeared when she was about a year old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bridget, the pollen is just terrible now. That may be causing her eyes to run. Bailey never had tear staining while teething, but his eyes are definitely running now. His face is perfectly dry in the morning until we go outside.

Has Bella been spayed yet? Did your vet check her teeth to make sure no baby teeth were retained? Your vet would know if she didn't have all her teeth yet.

Genetics plays a big part in tear staining, too.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy had pretty bad tearing when I adopted him, but it went away fairly soon after. Then it just randomly popped up one day and came back with fury. Very dark red, and his face was always wet. I took him to the vet just to have the usual eye check to make sure no clogged tear ducts, etc. We did one course of antibiotics and she gave some eye drops. It took a month or so and then it went away, but it's back again. Like Marj said, I think that sometimes it is just allergies we cannot control. I've come to the realization that Rudy will probably always have this happen a few times a year when he has allergy flare ups. I wish it was more predictable, or that we could stop it once it starts.  They are just so beautiful though, tear stains or not.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Luna is 3 year old and always has had tears staining and i have tried everything but after her patella surgery (knock on wood ) it has gotten so much better ?????


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My Giovanni is almost 5 months and his eyes are really running and staining. I know the pollen is especially bad, but yesterday I noticed his eyes were not wet. Then I fed him and his eyes began to run a lot! He is on Pro Plan Chicken & Rice Shredded blend - what the breeder had him on. I am thinking of switching him to a lamb and rice. Has anyone else has experience with the food causing staining? I think I am going to take him to an ophthalmologist just for peace of mind.


----------



## pmichel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Tear stains gone*

I changed my Molly's food for heatlh reasons and noticed on the second bag the tear stains are gone. 

The food is Nature's Recipe, Vegetarian.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

If it is from teething, 1 year
If it is from PH, add 1 teaspoon of vinegar to drinking water
If it is from food, change food
If it is tear duct clog, vet can open up
If it is genetic, mix of cornstarch and boric acid can minimize
If it is allergic, you will need to find out and avoid
When you cure the problem then mix of Milk of Magnesia, Cornstarch, and Peroxide can wash out remaining tear stain.
So it depends on how long it takes to find out the cause of problem then you can finish the battle against tear stain.


----------

